# I need ways to convince my mum to let me get a mouse.



## Hayley_234 (Aug 29, 2011)

*atm I am researching mice and making a powerpoint about it to show my mum I know what they need and also that I am responsible enough to get one. any other ideas if this doesn't work. Also I need information to put into the powerpoint so if you have any kind of info please send me a message or also a link to a good website would be great aswell 

Thanks, love Hayley.*


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

It's great that you're doing all this research but I think rather than you asking for information to put on your slideshow, it would be more beneficial for you to find it yourself  you would learn a lot more that way. mice may be easier to care for than a dog but it is still a huge responsibility!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

There is lots of good care guides (use google) or books (look in local pet stores of book stores) caring for mice is relatively easy (when you have only one or two  ) 
Just remember you'll probably want a pair of females, you can't keep males together (because they fight) and keeping a female with a male would mean you end up with more mice than planned. :lol:


----------

